# (Almost) Daily MineCraft Pixel Art!



## Schlupi (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey guys. I decided since I have nothing better to do with my life that I would start doing Pixel Art in MineCraft. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wanted to share all of my work with you and I hope you enjoy it. Also feel free to share and of your own pixel art if you like.


----------



## iYoshi- (Mar 21, 2011)

Awesome, i myself do like a bit of pixel art myself


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 21, 2011)

iYoshi- said:
			
		

> Awesome, i myself do like a bit of pixel art myself



I see in your sig. 

I'll have another one up tomorrow guys It looks like it will be a tad tougher to do this one...


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 21, 2011)

Why is this here?
Isn't this suppose to be either computer section or art section?


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 21, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Why is this here?
> Isn't this suppose to be either computer section or art section?



I guess it could be.

But since it is a video game I figured it could be in video game discussions.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice... 
Not to threadjack, but I just made some Link skins the other day:





http://i690.photobucket.com/albums/vv262/t...ns/8BitLink.png
http://i690.photobucket.com/albums/vv262/t...tLink_nohat.png





http://i690.photobucket.com/albums/vv262/t...ns/LTTPLink.png
http://i690.photobucket.com/albums/vv262/t...PLink_nohat.png


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 22, 2011)

Those are awesome!

I don't consider it threadjacking I welcomed other people's art. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am almost done with my second project... will post it as soon as I am done. this one is a little trickier, I am having a hard time with the hair and bow...


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 22, 2011)

My second project is now complete!

Mr. Saturn from Earthbound.






Zoom zoom! I can do all for you.

If you guys want a specific sprite done, I can do requests too.


----------



## Splych (Mar 22, 2011)

you take requests now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?
the Super Meat Boy sprite if it's not too much work !


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 22, 2011)

Splych said:
			
		

> you take requests now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would love to.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 22, 2011)

here's some of mine


just the triforce and lambda symbol I made


----------



## ThePeon (Mar 22, 2011)

nice nice ^^ I always wanted to do pixel art but how do ppls do it ??


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 22, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> here's some of mine
> 
> 
> just the triforce and lambda symbol I made


Oh man... I totally want to do a 3D Companion Cube in Minecraft now...


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 22, 2011)

Lol a Companion Cube would be great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am doing Super Meat Boy and another secret one as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




May not be on here for a bit so the update will come later tonight.

Also, @ThePeon, you have to have an incrediable amount of patience, an eye for detail, and a hour+ of free time.

Did I mention you need s sprite/image? Although that is obvious lol.


----------



## MeritsAlone (Mar 22, 2011)

ThePeon said:
			
		

> nice nice ^^ I always wanted to do pixel art but how do ppls do it ??



This is what i want to know.


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 22, 2011)

All I do is download a sprite sheet, and find the sprite I want.

I go into Photoshop (or GIMP) and add a temporary layer to the image, a grid over each pixel, you see.

Then I look at what colors are available in the MineCraft palette, and then I start from bottom up placing said blocks on the ground.

It's a simple concept, although it is a pain in the ass to do.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 22, 2011)

you could work just it out on paper since its just cubes, makes schematics for your project in another words then follow them when building it


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 22, 2011)

@ Joe88 that works too. I find the GIMP/PS grid method easier, even if it is a scanned image I drew myself I hate drawing grids.

Here is a screencap of me in action:


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 24, 2011)

how do you add a grid in gimp?


----------



## Nujui (Mar 24, 2011)

I forget, what was that one program you can use to make pixel art?

And this may sound weird, but is there pink in minecraft?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 25, 2011)

Why don't you make those pixelarts in the free version?
It will be way less annoying.


----------



## redact (Mar 25, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Oh man... I totally want to do a 3D Companion Cube in Minecraft now...


that would be beyond awesome


----------



## Nujui (Mar 25, 2011)

mercluke said:
			
		

> twiztidsinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But is there pink in minecraft to make the heart?


----------



## saviorkross (Mar 25, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> mercluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's pink and magenta wool that could work.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 25, 2011)

more stuff

the meat boy sprite that Schlupi posted (there is no dark red in the game so just made it all red) [made by me]
firefox logo [made by another person on the server]
and hylian shield [made by me] I copied the design from another minecraft sc




pac man + 4 ghosts [by another person on the server]
android [by another person on the server]




luigi [by another person on the server]
space invader [by another person on the server]




mario mushroom [by another person on the server]


----------



## Splych (Mar 26, 2011)

woah joe ,
those are amazing .
how long do they take avg?


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 26, 2011)

I only made some of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



half life logo took the longest, over 2 hours or so
meat boy took about 35 mins 
zelda shield took about 45 mins
triforce was about 15 mins

still have no idea how to add a grid in gimp so I have to eye it and its taking alot longer...

im making more stuff:
question block to go over luigi
bandage girl and maybe doctor festus to go with meat boy
full megaman
master sword in pedestal
classic zelda's (nes ones, gb ones, snes/gba ones)
nes mario
mario star


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 27, 2011)

Well.. I spend a bit today making a pixel'd Companion Cube in Photoshop which I'm using for a guide.

However, I think I bit off more than I could chew... It's going to be 63x63x63 in total, fully 3D: 4 sides, top and bottom. I'm a little bit under half way done with one side now:




Texture Pack is GERUDOKU v1.3, a modification of DOKU's RPG texture pack and some others (with my own Hearts/Armor icons 'ripped' from the original Legend of Zelda).


God this thing is a killer. Literally. If I didn't build it on the water I would have died about 30 times now from falling.
A fall from the 'gap' on the left down to the 'lip' (1 level above water) takes me down to about 2 hearts.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 28, 2011)

? block is done


----------



## Ace (Apr 4, 2011)

Someone needs to make Balrog from Cave Story


----------

